# Most favorite Piano Concerto (from this list)



## Arsakes

The question is clear. I tried to put the best in here, and I've listened to 13 of them. So choose yours. :tiphat:


----------



## Andreas

That was surprisingly easy: Brahms 2.


----------



## Art Rock

Grieg. Mozart was the other candidate. If you had included Ireland I might have voted for him.


----------



## realdealblues

None of these are even in my Top 5. Beethoven #3 is in my top 10 so I'll go with that one I guess.


----------



## Ukko

I have several favorites among which I am unwilling to choose. Fortunately the Bartók 2nd is the only one of them listed here.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I'm a fan from way back of the Emperor Concerto, especially by Murray Perahia. There may be better ones, but I have a longer relationship with that one.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Ravndal

weird list. dno what to chose. my favourite piano concerto at the time is probably ravel in g.


----------



## Vaneyes

Ravndal said:


> weird list. dno what to chose. my favourite piano concerto at the time is probably ravel in g.


Me, too, and that's why I chose the "Left hand".


----------



## tdc

Bartok's 2nd just edges out Ravel's for the Left Hand for me...its that second movement, one of the greatest things I've heard.


----------



## Schubussy

Of all Rachmaninoff's piano concertos to put on the list, why his 4th? Voted Saint Saëns' 2nd, just because I think it deserves 1 vote at least.


----------



## Xaltotun

Brahms 2 is a clear choice for me; it probably packs more weight and thought than any of his (very good) symphonies.


----------



## PetrB

Ahhh. TC polls.

"Voting off of your list," Grieg and Gershwin

... and so what is Prokofiev, Chicken liver??? 

P.s. _and where the hey is Beethoven's 4th?_


----------



## Arsakes

PetrB said:


> Ahhh. TC polls.
> 
> "Voting off of your list," Grieg and Gershwin
> 
> ... and so what is Prokofiev, Chicken liver???
> 
> P.s. _and where the hey is Beethoven's 4th?_


No.3 is better.. :clap:


----------



## maestro267

Which concerto of Liszt's did you mean to include? No. 1 is in E flat, No. 2 is in A.


----------



## Webernite

Brahms is weirdly popular on this forum, but I'm not complaining. 

Beethoven 4 is the best piano concerto, in my opinion. Unfortunately not on the list.


----------



## lostid

No Rachmaninov Piano Concerto No.2 or No.3 ?


----------



## aleazk

Mm, close tie between Ravel Piano Concerto for left hand and Bartok Piano Concerto No.2. I'm not going to say which I voted.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I like pretty much all of the above in varying degrees but would gravitate towards the later ones, especially the Gershwin and Ravel.


----------



## Hausmusik

What an odd selection, Arsakes. One by Mozart, two by Saint-Saens?!


----------



## clavichorder

Saint Saens is awesome, I vote for him any day, although 4 would have been better than 2.


----------



## Hausmusik

Clav, I agree with you about Saint Saens, who is very underrated. But the SS to Mozart ratio does seem odd.


----------



## Olias

Well none of my top five are on this list so I guess I'll abstain. For what its worth.......

1) LvB 4
2) Rach 2
3) Mozart 24
4) Mendelssohn 1
5) Mozart 20


----------



## clavichorder

Hausmusik said:


> Clav, I agree with you about Saint Saens, who is very underrated. But the SS to Mozart ratio does seem odd.


Definitely a romantic heavy list, although it is easy to argue that Mozart's best are romantic in nature.


----------



## lostid

Strongly recommend Raff's PC.


----------



## KenOC

lostid said:


> Strongly recommend Raff's PC.


Thank you! Thought nobody'd ever notice.


----------



## trazom

clavichorder said:


> Definitely a romantic heavy list, although it is easy to argue that Mozart's best are romantic in nature.


how are they Romantic in nature? and why does this only apply to his best ones? i prefer Mozart's piano concertos because, to me, they AREN'T like the romantic-era piano concertos.


----------



## DavidA

My favourite of those particular ones is the Chopin 1 but it has to be played by Argerich in her Lugano 2010 performance. Quite spellbinding!


----------



## DavidA

For me the greatest concertos are the Mozart 24 and the Beethoven 4. But then there are so many other wonderful pieces which hold a place in my affections. Like the Rach 3. Simply awesome, especially when played by Argerich or Horowitz.


----------



## poconoron

It's Mozart followed by Beethoven #5.


----------



## Guest

Weird list. Why Beethoven 3 and 5, but not 4? Why Rachmaninov 4, instead of 2 or 3?


----------



## Novelette

Pretty neat that so many people chose Brahms #2. It's such a great piano concerto, although I must admit to preferring Schumann's just slightly more.


----------



## celegorma

DrMike said:


> Weird list. Why Beethoven 3 and 5, but not 4? Why Rachmaninov 4, instead of 2 or 3?


Its interesting to hard these lists from time to time. It forces people to rethink what their favourite concerto is without some of the missing suspects like Rach 2.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Arsakes said:


> The question is clear. I tried to put the best in here, and I've listened to 13 of them. So choose yours. :tiphat:


You certainly tried. 






the next four in my top five are Lizst 2, Beethoven 4, John Cage, Mozart 27........such a shame....lucky my number 6 is Shostakovich 1.


----------



## Tristan

Rachmaninov's 2nd and 3rd are my two favorite piano concertos, but from this list, my favorite is Saint-Saens' 2nd.


----------



## Bone

Prokofiev 1 for me, but I chose the Grieg from your list.


----------



## Orange Soda King

I voted Brahms 2, but I prefer Brahms 1. Very sad to not see it on the list


----------



## starthrower

Bartok no.2


----------



## Tchaikov6

Had to go with Brahms 2... it's just completely mindblowing!


----------



## Bettina

Beethoven's Piano Concerto No. 5 "Emperor." Not only is it my favorite piano concerto, but it might even be my all-time favorite work in any genre (vying with Beethoven's String Quartet No. 14 and Bach's Mass in B Minor for the #1 spot on my list).


----------



## hpowders

Wow! Some impressive list, even though it was posted before WWI.

I would have to go with the Brahms Second Piano Concerto.

What happened to Saint-Saens Piano Concerto No. 4, my favorite of his five?


----------



## Pugg

I really can't choose between Beethoven 5th / 3th.

So I abstain voting.


----------



## Judith

Love most of them! Couldn't decide between Grieg or Schumann but went for Grieg!


----------



## Guest

Orange Soda King said:


> I voted Brahms 2, but I prefer Brahms 1. Very sad to not see it on the list


I prefer Brahms first PC as well, though the second is wonderful too. However, I voted for the Grieg.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

I went for Rach 4 off that eclectic list, but that piece would have lost out to Ravel G Major, Shostakovich 2 or Beethoven 4 had those masterpieces been listed.


----------



## Strange Magic

It surpasseth human understanding why Prokofiev is nowhere on the list. The list itself is pretty goofy. Of those available, the Brahms 2 is the easy winner.


----------



## Tchaikov6

Strange Magic said:


> It surpasseth human understanding why Prokofiev is nowhere on the list. *The list itself is pretty* goofy. Of those available, the Brahms 2 is the easy winner.


Even more so considering Liszt's Piano Concerto No. 1 is apparently in the key of A now! :lol:


----------



## Rys

My symphonic musical taste is tuned to late romantic works. Although today I feel an urge to send in a vote for Mozart.


----------



## ibrahim

I really do admire the Brahms 2nd piano concerto but the work seems a bit unbalanced and it's weird that Brahms structured it that way. The final movement does not live up to what comes before. This is a criticism that some people have leveled at the _Eroica_ symphony (unfairly, in my opinion) but it absolutely applies to this four movement work by Brahms. This is a quibble though -- I still love this piano concerto and have listened to it countless times, probably in my top 6, along with Brahms 1st.


----------



## AfterHours

I chose Mozart 21 among these, though Brahms 2 would be my next choice, and Beethoven 5 close behind. There are many missing inclusions though that I would think most listeners very experienced in the genre would deem worthy of consideration. At least all Mozart's from 20-27 (or even 9 through 27), Rachmaninov 2, Beethoven 4, Chopin 2, Brahms 1, and so forth ... I haven't read through the comments, but I doubt I'm the first to notice/point this out and I understand it's too late now.


----------

